
A blueprint for coexistence of humans and AI - arey_abhishek
https://www.wired.com/story/a-blueprint-for-coexistence-with-artificial-intelligence/
======
arey_abhishek
The “singularity” hypothesis extrapolates exponential growth from the recent
boom, but ignores the fact that continued exponential growth requires
scientific breakthroughs that are unlikely to be solved for a hundred years,
if ever.

